
List of commercial failures in video games - luu
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_commercial_failures_in_video_games
======
b0rsuk
DooM, the first one, was likely a commercial failure. They made the shareware
episodes too generous, and plenty of people played them in multiplayer for
days. DooM 2 was a map pack with several new monsters and a new weapon, but
most importantly it was meant to pay for DooM 1.

~~~
onion2k
If you limit it to just the PC shareware version then perhaps. If you include
all the special editions and the ports as part of the same game then there's
no way it was a failure. It's been released about 50 times..

------
b0rsuk
How is Heroes of Might and Magic IV not a commercial failure? The game was
rushed, and in the words of its main designer, the AI was lobotomized. They
even introduced the infamous Potion of Insurrection a last-minute effort to
fix balance, which led to a period of multiplayer hero rushes. Castle bonuses
and cost were slashed by something like 50% in the first patch.

It had a number of interesting design ideas, but there's no denying it was a
raw experience.

~~~
Lewton
What does rush-job and game balance issues have to do with the game being a
commercial failure?

~~~
b0rsuk
They are commonly given as a reason why it's the most vilified game out of 7.

------
Kiro
> With fewer than 25,000 units sold, the Gizmondo was named by GamePro as the
> worst selling handheld console in history.[8]

> The Gizmondo was further overshadowed when Swedish press revealed criminal
> pasts of several executives, causing their resignations including Tiger
> Telematics CEO Carl Freer. Director of Gizmondo Europe Stefan Eriksson was
> involved in a Swedish criminal organisation, the "Uppsalamaffian" (the
> Uppsala mafia).[9] By February 2006, the company was forced into bankruptcy
> after amassing US$300 million debt, and the Gizmondo stopped production.[10]
> Weeks thereafter Eriksson crashed a rare Ferrari Enzo driving at 260km/h in
> California,[11] and was later jailed and subsequently deported for driving
> under the influence in connection with the crash and other criminal
> offenses.

~~~
daeken
LGR did a great video on the Gizmondo:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dv6UaHZxUys](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dv6UaHZxUys)

------
dmitriid
Conker's Bad Fur Day is a brilliant game

~~~
k4ch0w
I had to go read the wiki to verify you comment, I couldn’t believe I saw
conkers on there. It was one of my favorite games as a kid. It was brilliant
and had so many reference to pop culture. They ended up remaking it on the 360
and it just wasn’t the same. The matrix fight was one of my all time favorites
and same with saving private Ryan.

~~~
dmitriid
The dynamic music changes! The wacky and brilliant enemies! The voice acting!
The poop song!

And the ending somehow hit me in the gut hard.

------
Marazan
That page describes the PS2 as technically superior to the Dreamcast.

Ah yes, all those technically superior jaggy polygons.

~~~
tinkthank
I mean, from a technical standpoint the PS2 has higher raw performance
numbers: 300MHz vs. 200MHz CPU, 150MHz vs. 100MHz GPU, 32MB vs 16MB RAM, etc.
Even factoring architecture differences, those are some large number
differences. Of course, what developers actually DO with the added power is
another story. Just like some later DC games looked better than early PS2
games, some of the later PS2 games would have been impossible to bring to the
DC. And they did manage to eventually find a workaround for the lack of AA on
the PS2 with those ugly bloom and "smear" filters. ;)

------
kalado
A lot of games failure names strong competion on release. So if you want to
release an indie game, january is recommended.

